# Aulonocara (Rubescens) Hiding and not Eating



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

My red peacock is hiding during feeding time. I noticed yesterday he had long whitish poo. I tried not to panic...he seemed fine. This morning he is hiding and not eating.

My nitrate is 20
nitrite= 0 or safe

I have jumped the gun on medications in the past so I wanted some advice first. I still do not have a hospital tank.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

How long has this tank been set up?

Have you added any new fish recently?

Lost any fish to mysterious circumstances? (Is this the tank you just had problems in??? If so, refresh my memory on what was going on and what you treated with...)

What size tank is this?

What are the inhabitants?

Is the peacock eating at all?


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

This tank has been set up about 5 months. The other fish are:
Current Fish 
1 SYNODONTIS OCELLIFER 
1 Aulonocara (Rubescens) 
1 Otopharynx lithobates 
1 Cyphotilapia sp. "North" (Burundi) 
1 Aulonocara baenschi 
1 Nimbochromis venustus female
1 OB Peacock 
1 Aulonocara jacobfreibergi (Lemon Jake) 
2 Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" females
1 Synodontis eupterus 
2 Sciaenochromis fryeri (Hap Ahli) 
4 Botia macracantha (Clown loach) 
1 Pundamilia nyererei 
1 Protomelas taeniolatus 
1 Aulonocara koningsi 
1 Aulonocara carolinae 
3 Yellow labs 2 inches
2 Hap moori 
The fish were added about 10 days ago 3 yellow labs , 2 peacocks not the rubescens, 2 hap moori. A zebra oblidiquens was added with these fish and he died, he never ate stayed at the top etc. I removed him to a 5 gallon bucket and treated with Metro.
Most of the fish are 3-4 inches except the venustus and acei..the ace are adults and I am planning on removing them once the peacocks become mature. the only other problem is one of my catfish has white spots on him. He has had this before usually from injuries I added salt for him.









Thought I may as well add this too as opposed to starting another post. the only other wierd thing that happened was my juvenile frontosa died about 2 weeks ago without showing any signs of illness.[/img]
By the way WELCOME BACK,


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

After I finished posting my life story  , I took another look at him he seems kind of bloated and is opening and shutting his mouth kind of like he is having trouble .


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

Due to the fact that there was a possibility the zebra obliquens could have introduced something to my tank I went ahead and started feeding Metro soaked food and treated the whole tank with Metro. The fish is hiding a little less but still not eating and breathing rapidly and even occasionally flashing. If I run out of Metro would it be safe to switch to Jungle Parasite clear. Could I also add Melafix to help my synodontis catfish? I also added Epsom salt.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, you did exactly what I would have done with the metro. And yes, it's fine to switch to the JPC when you finish up the metro that you have. Keep up the treated food as long as you can, though...It's always best if you can get them to ingest it.

Are you sure the white spots on the Syno aren't ich? (I think I know what you're talking about, mine get them now and then, I sometimes think they get burned by the heater, but they're always scurrying in and out of the rocks, so it could be injuries.)

Melafix probably won't hurt with the metro, but it might not help as much as usual while you're treating with another medication. The extra water changes you'll need to do will aid him in healing as much as anything else.


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

I am not sure the white spots are not ich, but no one else shows any signs of it...not even the clown loaches. He does like to hang out near the heaters ( catfish).. I have not yet had any luck with a fish not eating for 4 days and surviving. I have to go out of town for a few days and worry that if he dies the other fish will scavenge him and get sick too. I have someone housesitting, but I don't if they will notice or be able to fish him out.

I think I am just saying after 4 days, is he a goner?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

morningsky said:


> I think I am just saying after 4 days, is he a goner?


Not necessarily...

This is why you really need a hospital tank.


----------

